# tabletten? ( nein ich bin nich krank )



## subzero (1. Mai 2002)

moin leutz....
ne farge....

also...ich möchte ne pille machen...
aber irgentwie schaltet da mein hirn ab..weilich will auf der pille son krümeln haben...also ihr wisst welche pillen ich meine..die etwas länglichen tabletten..an beiden enden rund...
und weiß...die soll so dieses krümeln haben...und ich will einen eingravierten text auf der pille ganz klein...

also...die form hab ich...
dann dieser trennstrich in der mitte der tablette fehlt mir...
und das krümeln...

wie mache ich das..???


----------



## shiver (1. Mai 2002)

was zur hölle meinst du denn mit krümeln?


----------



## Z-r0 (1. Mai 2002)

ich denke er meint, dass die oberfläche nicht ganz glatt ist sondern so kleine krümelchen drinne hat *g* also halt uneben ist


----------



## shiver (1. Mai 2002)

hm, also in nem 3d proggie kriegt man das in 3 minuten hin.... photoshop siehts zwar nicht so echt aus, aber ich würde ne textur für die oberfläche draufhaun. diesen trennstrich würde ich wie folgt machen:
auswahl füllen, ne neue auswahl (etwas oval) machen, dann die hälfte der gefüllten fläche abschneiden, damit diese rundung entsteht, dann schlagschatten oder bevel draufhaun, mit dem werten spielen.. so dürfts klappen.


----------



## subzero (2. Mai 2002)

moin..also was könnte man verbessern..ich weiß nich aber nach 3d sieht da snich aus..und was knnte da noch ins bild..mhm...so ehrlich weiß gerade nich was ich noch damit machen könnt...


----------



## freekazoid (2. Mai 2002)

heyhoi subzero

knall einen linearen verlauf drüber dass es so aussieht wie plastik...oder mindestens was durchsichtiges 
sonst...hmm...vielleicht so kleine kügelchen reinmachen und dann mit dem distort filter bisschen wölben.
vielleicht wird's ja was?


----------



## shiver (2. Mai 2002)

hier... 

10 minuten suck muss reichen...

erstelle die grundform, dann verlauf, oben noch aufhellen, fertig.


----------



## subzero (3. Mai 2002)

jo genau das wars was ich vergessen hatte... LOL

alles klar danke.... 
prob is aber .....wie packe ich meine strucktur da drauf weil die muss ja so krümelig sein.. 

aber ich guck und experimentier mal etwas..danke..


----------



## freekazoid (3. Mai 2002)

also...ich hab' da mal was kleines gemacht.
bin zwar nicht so schnell wie shiver das offensichtlich war, aber ich hab was hinbekommen.
vielleicht entspricht es ja sogar deiner vorstellung.


----------



## Maniacy (3. Mai 2002)

immer diese 3D Grafiken 

Also hier ein kleines Pic, extra von mir für euch 

Vielleichts hilft es ja, deine Grafik in 3D zu vervollkommnen.
FOTO einer Retardkapsel 

MfG
Maniacy

:edit:
Freekazoid, der Bogen muss noch n bissel flacher, sonst siehts aus wie ne Schemazeichnung einer Retardkapsel, die in eine Hülle geschoben wird 
:end edit:


----------



## freekazoid (3. Mai 2002)

tja...zu dem hat der vf mal was gutes geschrieben


> _original geschrieben von virtual freak_
> wir sind ja hier auch nich beim Tut.de Bilderservice der immer druckfertige Resultate abliefert für


und drum: nevermind!

//edit:
btw...dein link funtzt ned...


----------



## Maniacy (3. Mai 2002)

*tut.de bilderservice*

jaaaja war ja auch nich böse gemeint 

Links funzt wieder, thx für Hinweis


----------



## Mythos007 (3. Mai 2002)

Genug "gekrümelt" ?


----------



## Maniacy (3. Mai 2002)

@Mythos das is eine "Filmtablette" hier geht es aber um "Retardtabletten" *klugscheissentu* 

Ich glaube, die Krümel bekommst du am besten hin, wenn du Persil Megaperls (oder irgendein anderes Waschmittel) fotografierst, und das dann als Textur nimmst... also is nur so ne Idee...

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## freekazoid (3. Mai 2002)

ja das bild von mythos is doch auch schon ganz okay.
bei meinem hab ich halt nicht zu fest auf diese rundung geguckt, aber dasses ne 'retardtablette' is sieht man ja trotzdem


----------



## Mythos007 (3. Mai 2002)

@ Maniacy => Retardtabletten nur für Dich


----------



## freekazoid (3. Mai 2002)

leudde leudde lasst mir doch mal zeit für ne anständige pille zu basteln 
naja, was solls, war mythos wohl (ziemlich) schneller als ich  aber krazzes pic...

//edit
so nebenbei...ich hätt's eh nicht so gut gemacht wie der mythos


----------



## shiver (3. Mai 2002)

ich glaube, der mythos hat die bildüberschriften vertauscht


----------



## ephiance (3. Mai 2002)




----------



## Maniacy (3. Mai 2002)

*knuuuuuuuuuuuutsch* mythos, du bist der Beste


----------



## energy² (4. Mai 2002)

*Photoshop rulz*

cool jungs....

hier zeigt sich mal wieder das 3DStudioMax überflüssig ist


     es lebe PHOTOSHOP


----------

